# Lost Werner carbon bent-shaft sidekick on SSV



## Force (Apr 27, 2004)

looks like somebody might have found your paddle buddy.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f16/found-paddle-on-craigslist-19852.html#post102449


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

Not mine, but suspect for sure. I think it might show up sooner or later, though, since SSV's mank has to stop all paddles somewhere.


----------



## ACC (Oct 30, 2003)

bump --- any manksters see my paddle?


----------

